# Windows 10 April 2018 Update(SCU) Partially Breaks MKV File Support?



## newtekie1 (May 11, 2018)

I updated to main computer to the April 2018 Update, AKA Spring Creators Update, and it seems like they've taken a step backward with MKV file support.  When I go into the properties of an MKV file on the Fall Creators Update, if I go to the details tab it gives me a bunch of detail about he media file, like resolution, framerate, audio information and bitrate.  However, if I go into the same file's properties on the April 2018 Update, almost all of the information is blank, it only gives me a runtime and bitrate.

I really just want to confirm that this isn't just my computer and other's are experiencing the same thing.

FCU:





April 2018 Update:


----------



## Bill_Bright (May 11, 2018)

I don't have a "before" screen shot of any .mkv file to compare with. And I only have a couple small video only (no audio) .mkv files to check "after" the update. All I can say is the full Video value information field has data in it.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 12, 2018)

I just did a clean install of 1803 on my laptop and it too does not read the media info on mkv files.  Are you sure you are on build 1803?


----------



## cdawall (May 12, 2018)

I would check, but I am not updating to 1803 until I have to 1709 on all of my builds still.


----------



## Athlonite (May 12, 2018)

Does it still play fine


----------



## er557 (May 12, 2018)

I would suggest installing icaros x64 shell extension, which provide previews, explorer details, and metadata for many supported media types. It is seemless and my mkv info works fine in build 1803


----------



## Bill_Bright (May 12, 2018)

newtekie1 said:


> Are you sure you are on build 1803?


Absolutely. As per Belarc: "Windows 10 Professional (x64) Version 1803 (build 17134.48)"


----------



## newtekie1 (May 12, 2018)

Athlonite said:


> Does it still play fine



Yeah, they play perfectly fine.



er557 said:


> I would suggest installing icaros x64 shell extension, which provide previews, explorer details, and metadata for many supported media types. It is seemless and my mkv info works fine in build 1803



Thanks, this did the trick perfectly!



Bill_Bright said:


> Absolutely. As per Belarc: "Windows 10 Professional (x64) Version 1803 (build 17134.48)"



I'm scratching my head then, because so far every computer I update to 1803, even fresh installs, can no longer read the details of mkv files. But at least icaros fixes the problem for now.  Hopefully the bug is fixed in Windows natively eventually.


----------



## Hood (May 12, 2018)

Mine still has all the mkv file detail info after updating to Windows 10 Professional (x64) Version 1803 (build 17134.48).


----------



## Athlonite (May 13, 2018)

newtekie1 said:


> Yeah, they play perfectly fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well atleast you now have details in the properties sheets for .MKV's and they  didn't stop playing I as going to suggest MediaINFO as a fix for now but you have it sorted now


----------



## newtekie1 (May 13, 2018)

Athlonite said:


> Well atleast you now have details in the properties sheets for .MKV's and they  didn't stop playing I as going to suggest MediaINFO as a fix for now but you have it sorted now



Thanks.  I already use MediaINFO on a regular basis, because it gives a lot of info that the Windows details doesn't, like subtitle information for embedded subtitles.

The main issue with getting Windows to read the media info is I have a column in all my media folders that displays the frame width, so I can immediately identify if a file is 480p, 720p, 1080p, or 4k.  

Since icaros forces Windows to read the media info, this column works again.


----------



## Melvis (May 13, 2018)

Im getting black screens and sound drop outs while watching youtube videos since this update.....


----------



## Readlight (May 13, 2018)

Yust go back to w7 motherboard + VLC + customized 3rd clean os whit all updates. + time to find drivers and programmes.(if internet is available).
don't worry about product key if all computers are oem. who cares about changed parts.
Wind 10 is slow, they don't haw good os for old XP computers. They also made this stupid intel bit locker and bing who is not downloadable for tablets.
Windows getting worst and worst. win7 and 8.1 for laptops is best, stable now.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 13, 2018)

Thank you @er557 this was much needed I am using mkv a lot even started using HandbrakeCLi.


----------



## Athlonite (May 13, 2018)

Melvis said:


> Im getting black screens and sound drop outs while watching youtube videos since this update.....


Use DDU and uninstall your video card drivers then do a clean install reboot and try playing them again



Readlight said:


> Yust go back to w7 motherboard + VLC + customized 3rd clean os whit all updates. + time to find drivers and programmes.(if internet is available).
> don't worry about product key if all computers are oem. who cares about changed parts.
> Wind 10 is slow, they don't haw good os for old XP computers. They also made this stupid intel bit locker and bing who is not downloadable for tablets.
> Windows getting worst and worst. win7 and 8.1 for laptops is best, stable now.




You what now this is a bit of a senseless post for this topic save you ranting for somewhere else please


----------



## Melvis (May 14, 2018)

Athlonite said:


> Use DDU and uninstall your video card drivers then do a clean install reboot and try playing them again



Thats exactly what I did, the problem is still there but not as bad. I wanted to update Chrome but it was fully up to date. In time im sure it will sort its self out with further bug fix updates for 10.


----------



## Athlonite (May 14, 2018)

Melvis said:


> Thats exactly what I did, the problem is still there but not as bad. I wanted to update Chrome but it was fully up to date. In time im sure it will sort its self out with further bug fix updates for 10.


 do they play properly in EDGE or FF or Opera if yes maybe try reinstalling Chrome as it sounds like something is borked


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 14, 2018)

I only have one MKV file (was converted from MP4) and it only has length.  The original MP4 had and still does have a lot more metadata in it.

Never really use Windows video info anyway.  If I need details, I just grab the properties through MPC-HC.


----------



## Melvis (May 14, 2018)

Athlonite said:


> do they play properly in EDGE or FF or Opera if yes maybe try reinstalling Chrome as it sounds like something is borked



Hmmm after using this laptop more today I have noticed it isnt just Chrome, the screen goes black and the sound crackles and drops out even on the desktop when moving the mouse around, so its not Chrome after all. After a reboot the problem has gone away, but most likely only for awhile. Weird issue that only has come about after the update.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 14, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I only have one MKV file (was converted from MP4) and it only has length.  The original MP4 had and still does have a lot more metadata in it.
> 
> Never really use Windows video info anyway.  If I need details, I just grab the properties through MPC-HC.



I usually don't either, I uze MediaINFO most of the time, but like I said the problem is the extra column I use to identify resolution.  If windows can't read the files details, it won't put anything in that column.


----------



## cdawall (May 17, 2018)

The new update is a trashcan fire. Huge bloody issues with the one miner I allowed to update. Turned a fully functional i7 based 12 card miner into a crashing pile of junk. Good job M$


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 17, 2018)

newtekie1 said:


> I really just want to confirm that this isn't just my computer and other's are experiencing the same thing.



not .mkv, but im getting the no description thing too. if thats what you mean. 3 of my home PC's are F@cked since the new update.  One still has no microphone audio, and its been over a week.


----------



## er557 (May 17, 2018)

Your mileage may vary with this build, for some it went smooth as silk while other pc's were borked. It might have to do with the new security eco system of core isolation and memory integrity, many 3rd party drivers are incompatible. Not to mention the Toshiba and intel ssd fiasco.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 17, 2018)

Yeah, this is the first time I've had major issues with a Windows 10 Update. The only reason I know the mvk problem happens on a completely fresh install of 1803 is because the update completely fubared my laptop. The update froze at 98%. I had to reboot the computer, and it did load into windows but loaded a temp profile and explorer wouldn't even load. So I just did a fresh install of 1803, which went smoothly and works perfectly except the mvk support issue.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 17, 2018)

My neighbor actually had the same thing happen. Windows went to update to the recent release ,made it  almost all the way through ,then froze and went into a endless boot loop JUST shy of complete.  I wonder if the insider program has lost membership, or if the feedback has dropped off, because I've had issues with the last few updates ,& they seem to be obvious or avoidable issues ,and it wasn't this way for the first year or two of windows 10.  I've noticed really weird ,sloppy errors, like misspelled words , the repetitive audio problems that seem to be affecting more than just me ,  and some stuff that I can't seem to recall right now .  Obviously I'm just speculating ,but i cant help but wonder


----------



## OneMoar (May 17, 2018)

No problems with MKV files here
vlc sucksm, if you use it expect problems nuffsaid 
as far as I know the boot loop issue was isolated to a handful of ssds using a intel controller

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4103721/windows-10-update-kb4103721

No stability or audio problems here

my only complaint is the half arsed audio device UI


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 17, 2018)

OneMoar said:


> No problems with MKV files here
> vlc sucksm, if you use it expect problems nuffsaid
> as far as I know the boot loop issue was isolated to a handful of ssds using a intel controller
> 
> ...



I'm glad that you didn't experience any of these problems, wish i could say the same 

The neighbors computer doesn't use a solid-state drive. Standard platter.

 I expect to encounter  issues occasionally, it's not like I only have my computer to deal with. Each person in my home has a desktop, or laptop, or both.  So my chances of encounter increase quite a bit.  Just losing patience with this reoccurring audio BS


----------



## newtekie1 (May 17, 2018)

OneMoar said:


> vlc sucksm, if you use it expect problems nuffsaid



Do explain.  

Not that I use VLC, it's only installed so if I accidentally double click on a file, it doesn't open in the absolutely horrible Windows player.  I play all my media through kodi.


----------



## er557 (May 17, 2018)

installed media player classic home cinema here and never looked back, in conjunction with it's internal decoders and reclock


----------

